# Ремонт Юпитер



## MiKont (5 Фев 2014)

У нового Юпитера стучат несколько кнопок в правой. В чём может быть причина?


----------



## dar321 (5 Фев 2014)

Скорее всего рычаги ударяют о крышку или еще чего-нибудь, обратитесь к хорошему "мастеру-механику", я думаю вопрос нескольких минут. Большая просьба-самому ничего не пытаться регулировать, а то вопрос может сильно "подорожать". Все таки в Юпитер должны "залезать" только спецы.


----------



## Jupiter (5 Фев 2014)

dar321 писал:


> Все таки в Юпитер должны "залезать" только спецы.



Поддерживаю...


----------



## MiKont (6 Фев 2014)

То, что происходит с новым инструментом - это нормально?
Стоило разыграть, как НА тебе...


----------



## Jupiter (6 Фев 2014)

MiKont писал:


> То, что происходит с новым инструментом - это нормально?


Да, нормально. Механика должна "сесть", голоса "отцепится"(притерется или же "показаться",что зацепы есть - на это есть гарантия фабрики- от 18 до 24 месяцев. Так что если это Бариновский инструмент- то несите. Всё устранят. Звоните на фабрику- в регионах есть сервисные мастера. Вообщем,на фабрике Вам скажут.


----------

